# live aboard in Kaneohe?



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, this is my first time on Sailnet. I am a South African who built a sailboat there and have sailed extensively around most of the caribbean , Pacific and parts of the Atlantic etc. I currently live on Kauai but am finding it very difficult to find work and want to know if there is a place still to live aboard in Kaneohe bay, where I did live for a year before in the early nineties???  anybody help??
Mainmast:


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't help, never been out there. I hope you continue to post, your travels sound interesting. Welcome aboard.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Haven't been there since the nineties either (my brother lived in Kailui, but don't recall any marinas there. Have you considered the Big Island?

Welcome aboard.


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you Wandering Star and Wandering aimlessly (are you guys family?  I know things change a lot in twenty years and I would be very surprised if one were allowed to anchor and live aboard behind Coconut island in Kaneohe bay like one could back then. It's just that things are becoming quite scary where I live in terms of earning money and paying rent and slip fees etc. I have been contemplating moving back on board and going completely simple like I was back then. I was happy and healthy... and always had enough for the next meal, the next haul out, that little treat for $50 ... I also lived like this on Lanai, in the Manele boat harbor, and it was idyllic...those were the days. My boat is called Deja vu, and for good reason!


----------



## oklahoma sailor (Sep 18, 2011)

I spent 3 years in Hawaii way back in the 60's thanks to the Navy. 1 1/2 years on Oahau at Kaneohe bay Marine air base and later 1 1/2 years on Kauai, Barking Sands. I've been back a couple of times the last few years and it is like coming home. Being from Oklahoma I'm a long way from the ocean but it does draw a person back to the primordial soup.

I hope you find something that will allow you to stay, it is paradise.


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

*live aboard Kaneohe*

Thanks Oklahoma, I have since found out that the authorities have nipped that in the bud and are actually making it extremely expensive to live or own a boat in Hawaii. I have also seen that a large percentage of cruising boats avoid Hawaii altogether due to the expensive slipping fees and attitude from the state regarding cruisers and sailors generally....I could go on but am embarrassed to.
My cruising days ended here in Hawaii, and when I went south they started again  They are a beautiful group of islands which were discovered by sailing and canoing folk in the beginning, but that fact has been long forgotten....


----------

